# pathology and general recovery questions



## sonya17 (May 9, 2014)

Haven't had my post op appt with my surgeon yet but saw my endocrinologist on Friday. Waiting to see how my ionized calcium is now, but he did give me a copy of the pathology report and it said NO EVIDENCE OF MALIGNANCY! Woo hoo!

I thought I was feeling pretty good on Saturday so I went with my family to our town's festival and waddled around for a bit. Came home and rested during the afternoon and went back for a few hours in the evening. I was worn out that night and all day today I felt lightheaded, dizzy and nauseous if I was up for any length of time. I hate being in bed all day so I sat outside on the patio and made sure I was drinking water, but I was still just not feeling well.

How long were y'all of work after your surgery and how long till you felt well? My follow up is Tuesday but he put until next Monday on my FMLA papers. I think my supervisor is assuming I'll be back on Wednesday. Any thoughts? Oh, and hello insomnia...

Sonya


----------



## KeepOnGoing (Jan 2, 2013)

Congratulations on the path report!

I think that could be described as "doing a bit too much"! We've all done it, after thyroid ops. I distinctly remember feeling pretty good for the first week or so, then trying to just do more stuff and ending up feeling really tired and shaky. You've got to remember that those thyroid hormones have had a real shake-up and are all over the place in the first few weeks. Until that settles down, you just need to take things cautiously and build in some substantial recovery time.

As for time off work, I was off for 3 weeks after my completion surgery - but that was largely because I am a teacher and had very little voice after surgery. I was only working part time at that point, but it was stressful, with long days and lots of issues. Many people on here have been back to work more quickly - it just depends on how you feel and what sort of job you have got. If your surgeon thinks you need at least til next Monday, I wouldn't be rushing back before then.

Looking back now, I wish I'd taken advice and not felt that I needed to rush back to work as soon as physically possible. I'm convinced that did not help my recovery, long term.

Take it easy, be kind to yourself and you'll be back on your feet in no time at all.


----------



## sonya17 (May 9, 2014)

Thank you! I am a nurse who works in a busy health dept clinic. It's only 8 to 5 but still on my feet all day.


----------



## Andros (Aug 26, 2009)

This is wonderful news about no malignancy!! Whoooooooooooooooooohoo!

I did not have the surgery so I cannot offer advice but others can and will.

Hugs,


----------



## joplin1975 (Jul 21, 2011)

Great news!

Are you on replacement meds yet? I think that matters with regard to work.

I was out two weeks but I was not on any post-op medication. Are you required to do physical activity at work (i.e., lifting, pulling etc)? Or is it more standing and being very busy?


----------



## KeepOnGoing (Jan 2, 2013)

It sounds like you have a pretty busy and stressful job. I wouldn't be wanting to rush back to work too early - it might ultimately lengthen your recovery time.

Allowing the medication a bit of time to work is a good idea before diving back into a busy schedule. I wish I'd taken longer...


----------



## Octavia (Aug 1, 2011)

I went back to work in a week...but I have a lazy desk job. Your job as a nurse is much more taxing, and if I were you, I'd take a little more time off.

Congrats on your pathology results! :hugs:


----------



## jenny v (May 6, 2012)

I was off for less than a week but I have a desk job and worked the first few days back from home. Definitely take as much time as you need and don't let anyone pressure you into going back before you're ready, esp. if you have a busy job on your feet all day.


----------

